# Todd Jarrett...



## Crusader74 (Jul 10, 2009)

This guy is the Mutts Nutts..I've already learned some nifty drills from him:cool:

If only our Annual Range practice was like this


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysa50-plo48&feature=PlayList&p=C27FA2DB126DDE5E&index=94[/ame]


----------



## ComingBack (Jul 10, 2009)

That's impressive.


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, he is a machine!!! Great fundamentals!


----------

